# Quick and easy way to save SHORT TERM!



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok so I have a couple savings accounts. I'm not a big time investor or saver. I usually save for short term goals. Sometimes when the goal is met or exceeded, I put money in my savings. 

The tried and true method is a change jar. It does not collect interest but collects otherwise "loose" or "lost" change. Once the jar is filled, it can be spent if desired or put in a savings account. I usually save a few dollars and buy ammo. Great way to get something from what would otherwise be forgotten money. 

This one is controversial. Bank account. There are many, and I have 2. One is life savings and one is slush fund (right now it's holding cash for my grampas tool trip). Search for one that fits you. Mine collect .01% interest which I don't really care about because I never have much cash in there. 

What I do have is 3 CD accounts that I turn over. They are a 1 year, 2 year, 3 year. The 1 year ends and I turn it into a 3 year because now the 2 year is a 1 year and the 3 year is now a 2 year. They all mature at different times of the year so I have funds available for emergency once every 4 months. It's a pain making sure I deposit money in each one because sometimes I don't have extra money. I try to put $50 a month in each as a minimum. Sometimes more. A lot times less. 

What a friend turned me onto was the $1 savings plan. Any time you spend cash, all $1 bills from change,go in a safe spot. Once there is enough, you can deposit or turn into precious metals. I have pledged to start the $1 saving plan this week. I will save every $1 bill I get in change from now until this time next year. It's going to be tough because I occasionally indulge in a $0.96 polar pop from circle k. I'm giving up my polar pop addiction for savings haha. 

Another friend did the "week of the year" savings plan. Week one of the year he put in $52. Week 2, he put $51. Week 3 was $50. I'm not sure how much he saved so far because the "week of the year" plan he uses as a minimum suggestion. Sometimes he puts away more. 


Something I have never thought of was the savings on the receipt at the grocery store. At the bottom of the receipt, it says "you saved $xx.xx. Put that money saved away in a savings or something. Otherwise you'll spend it on something else. 

Another that I use, is recycling. I turn in recycling and before I turn the voucher into the grocery store, I shop discount racks. If nothing usable in there, I put the money in a jar. When my jar gets full, I'll put it in one of my CD's or my slush fund depending on if I "need" any essentials or not. 

There are a variety of ways to save money. I only save for short term because I invest in long term elsewhere (property, fruit trees, self sufficiency items, precious metals etc). Hopefully these ideas help someone somewhere. Good luck!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Great suggestions. I read it while smoking a cigar. A cigar I lit using a hundred dollar bill.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've always had a change jar where at the end of the day I would toss the change in my pocket. I'm here to tell you that change adds up. 

Usually about once a year we would pour the change out on the table and give our sons a lesson in saving/spending/taxing. They were responsible for counting/separating and rolling the coins and we would head to the bank to change them for bills. 

They got to split the money and buy something that they wanted within reason. But before purchasing something for themselves they had to; 
1. Take out 10% and put it into their bank savings accounts
2. Take out 10% and give it to Jesus the next Sunday
3. Take out 20% or so and give it to Dad to teach them a lesson of Taxation...then Dad would drive them to the liquor store and spend it on cheap whiskey thereby teaching them about foolish "government spending. 

Absolutely true story and we did in for many years.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

3. Take out 20% or so and give it to Dad to teach them a lesson of Taxation...then Dad would drive them to the liquor store and spend it on cheap whiskey thereby teaching them about foolish "government spending. 

A perfect description of congress if I ever saw it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Those are all good ways to save. It adds up.

My wife is a big saver of change. Her bedroom closet floor is covered in gallon pickle jars full of pennies and silver. I fear for the joists in there.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I save my change as well. At the end of the year it's a present to "Me". Wife does the same thing. This is in addition to the 401K's and the couple of savings accounts I have, as well as cash in the safe.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Smart man Kevin. Saving money is a great idea. You never know when you might need it.

I have mine setup automatically. Every payday, my check is direct deposited into my primary account. From that the bank automatically sends 30 bucks to a safety net account that doesn't get touched unless there is an emergency. 20 bucks to a fun account that only gets used to buy larger preps and toys. All this on top of my weekly contribution to the 401k. I do not have to remember to do anything and it really adds up quickly. The emergency funds are especially useful. I used some earlier this year when my washing machine went to maytag heaven. They will also come in handy if I find myself suddenly without a job. A safety net to give me time to find new income and keep up with the bills.

I do save the change as well. Every so often I'll cash it in at the coinstar and use it for something fun. I don't mind paying the fee at the machine, that's what pennies are for.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Most of mine are automatic as well. If I never see it I never miss it. LOL I do have one savings account that I do manually just so I have to go through the process of managing it. Been doing it since I was kid.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

These are all idea I'm going to mull over with Shoots. 

My retirement date is set as 28 July, may change, give or take a few days.

Saving and getting out of debt is our big push for the next 3 years (duration of my GI Bill)


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I should clarify. My change jars are quite a bit bigger than the average jars.

Just emptied them and am starting over. They weren't that full, but I wanted to start fresh since I started this thread. I will add change to them until the end of the year.

As far as the $1 bill savings plan, it's going ok. Haven't been getting much in the way of $1 bills though. And I've been trying not to spend in the first place.

I have one jar for each denomination of change (nickel, dime, quarter.) Pennies are put into a smaller jar and spent more frequently since there are automated cashiers at the local grocery store that have a change acceptor. I've been known to buy dog food with a jar of pennies before haha.

Please excuse the dust. I don't mess with them all too much. They just sit in their hiding place most of the time


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm also a change saver. My wife and I put pennies, nickels, and dimes in an actual piggy bank that's hard to get them out of. Quarters go in a separate jar to be used for the laundry machines. Every so often I'll empty the bank and roll up the coins. The current goal for them is to use that money for a trip to England. We do the same thing with the money we get back from bottle returns. We both have automatic withdrawls for her 401k and my 403b plans. In addition my paycheck is split. $100 is direct deposited into a savings account and the rest into checking. It's really starting to add up since our savings money is in places that make it harder to spend. We've also found that we don't miss that extra $200 every month and it's very nice knowing we're building up an emergency fund.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> 3. Take out 20% or so and give it to Dad to teach them a lesson of Taxation...then Dad would drive them to the liquor store and spend it on cheap whiskey thereby teaching them about foolish "government spending.
> 
> A perfect description of congress if I ever saw it.


Don't forget the prostitution.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Savings account and CD's pay you nothing . Open a small Mutual fund that spreads you money out. Start there , you can use it as you do a bank account. You earn much better return. When you need to make a purchase call 1 800 send me some of my money. It is in your account the end of the day.
Saving accounts in banks have long been a scam and that is not going to change.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Great ideas! My savings plan is more of a stop spending plan. For the past couple months I've stopped reading any emails from the ammo distributors and so far it's working. I don't know about the rest of you but I can (too) easily buy something offered for a legitimately good deal ... even if I already have 4,000 of them!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

alterego said:


> Don't forget the prostitution.


 You use your Government purchasing card for that. Try that in the private world. I can use my company card for a lot of things . I am betting that would not fly even if I paid it back.
But if you work of the government it is ok.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> Don't forget the prostitution.


Hmmm, a prostitute may be cheaper than Mrs Slippy...just sayin'...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Prostitutes are only cheaper because they are shared with multiple users. So if you don't mind sharing a date with all of your neighbors so be it. Just tell the Mrs to get a job. That's what I did, haven't seen a woman since. Don't cost me nothing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> Prostitutes are only cheaper because they are shared with multiple users. So if you don't mind sharing a date with all of your neighbors so be it. Just tell the Mrs to get a job. That's what I did, haven't seen a woman since. Don't cost me nothing.


I'm here to tell you, James m has it going on...:77:


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We've always had a change jar where at the end of the day I would toss the change in my pocket. I'm here to tell you that change adds up.
> 
> Usually about once a year we would pour the change out on the table and give our sons a lesson in saving/spending/taxing. They were responsible for counting/separating and rolling the coins and we would head to the bank to change them for bills.
> 
> ...


They get to split the money evenly regardless of how many coins each of them separates? Sounds like a lesson in socialism as well. LOL


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Being on a limited income, saving is somewhat difficult, I have two change jars, one (a camo piggy) is for quarters that buys my ammo and hunting stuff and a pickle jar (5 Gal.) is for pennies nickels and dimes which we turn in for our emergency fund...JM2C


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Update. Here's 6 days haul. Probably between $40-$50. Haven't counted really. I don't want to count it because then I'd be tempted to spend.

I only get about $100 a week at my "job". I contributed to this with recyclables, odd jobs, change, ever $1 bill I got in change, and "found" money (change on the ground while out in public), etc. I have this in a spaghetti sauce size jar for now until it gets full. Then I'll split it up into their respective 5 gallon containers. It's a mind trick. If I am adding only to a small jar, I think that's all the change I have. If I were to put it directly into the 5 gallon, I'd see how much I have and be tempted to spend it.

Oh, and while collecting change, I found "REAL" money. Nickels, dimes, quarters minted before 1963


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Man, I'm heartbroken. 

Only had one hour work day today. Had bills to pay, so had to get into my savings. Had $100 in change, $1 bills, and a $20 or 2. Still have $40, but sucked getting into savings. 

Glad it was there though!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

A guy I work with does this...

In his mind, there is nothing less than $5.00 worth buying. Basically anything that they are pushing on you for $4.99 and less is just impulse junk that you don't really need.
He and his wife both operate predominantly on cash after the bills are all paid. Anytime they have 5's, 1's or change, they drop it in a jar. Every year this is used to fund all or nearly all of a vacation or cruise.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

I once left a 7-11 as a teenager telling the clerk to keep the change and I walked out a wise man stopped me and told me instead of tossing my change away to save it up in a jar and after 1 year total it up and if I wasn't impressed go back to throwing them away my first year I cashed in $600 in change which went toward our Disney world trip that year. a few years later I purchased some craft items and was stopped by a women on my way to the register that told me another store had the same items for a few bucks less I told her I didn't have the time or energy to really shop around. she told me to shop for the best deals and take the difference in what I save and add it to a jar and at the end of the year and see how much I saved. my first year I said $400.

since these two events in my life we have become avid bargain hunters ebay just about everything and keep change jugs and cash jugs. we don't crack it open yearly we wait for certain times like when silver is down we will dump some of that forgotten money into some bars and coins. use it for weekend trips getaways ect... x mass presents for family friends. these tips are the best way for someone to invest in metals without coming out of actual pocket where they may feel the sting. remember using spare change to buy silver when its below $15-16 per oz is a great idea in my opinion.


----------

